# Massive power outage hits San Francisco



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Any more news about this.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ma...lights/ar-BBA84Jm?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

readytogo said:


> Any more news about this.
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ma...lights/ar-BBA84Jm?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


Nothing new that I've seen.
BTW...this subject is already in another thread. "Prepardness and the Unwilling." :wave:


----------

